# Sticky  Marketplace FAQs



## Admin

What Is Marketplace?

The Marketplace is an advanced feature to make classified listings within the Marketplace section of the forum. It is designed around increasing the confidence of both buyers and sellers.

Creating A Marketplace Listing

Click on the Kebab menu (three vertical dots) near the upper right-hand corner of the community and select Marketplace.








To get started, click Create Listing.








Select the appropriate Listing Type








Then, you select the appropriate Marketplace section using the drop-down menu.








Enter your listing Title, add your Price and use the drop-down menu to select your currency. Setting your location is optional, but it will help other community members know where your listing is located.








Click the Upload Images button to add the cover photo for your listing.








Once you have added your cover photo, you can add more information and additional images in the content area of your listing.








Once you have previewed your listing and are satisfied, click Post Listing.








Your listing will now display within the Marketplace, and your chosen Marketplace category.








Marking Items as Sold

You can now directly mark the item as sold, bought, or traded on the listing. This will help any viewers in the future know the status of your listing right away. You will be able to revert back to active status if needed.








A Home for Marketplace Listings

This feature offers a consolidated view of all the listings within the community.








It also offers advanced filters and sorting capabilities.








Marketplace Rating

A reputation system allows buyers and sellers to rate, comment, and review each other based on their experiences in the marketplace. This is a part of our efforts to help build credibility for buyers and sellers on the site. If you are the listing owner, you need to mark the listing as sold prior to reviews being available.

You can find these reviews on the listing itself. This is currently only available on the listings created within the Marketplace feature.








You can find your ratings on your user profile page.








Alternative Method For Starting Your Listing

If you prefer, you can navigate directly to the relevant classified forum of your choice and begin your new listing there.








- Community Management Team


----------

